# Tutorial de Reparacion y ajuste de compact disc



## tecnicdeso

Como siempre ,voy a realizar un simple tratado, bastante interesante acerca del calibrado de ópticas de reproductores de cd, por lo menos una calibración genérica de compact disc, con la ayuda de un simple osciloscopio.

En particular busqué información en internet ya que disponia de varios reproductores que simplemente no admitían disco o funcionaban bastante mal. Tras el calibrado funcionan a la perfección.


Los problemas más comunes en los reproductores de CD son normalmente la cabeza lectora agotada o desajuste. Antes de cambiar la cabeza lectora vale la pena hacer un recorrido por los ajustes y en muchos casos ésta soluciona el problema. A continuación presentamos una fórmula fácil de ajuste de CD. Este procedimiento se puede usar en la gran mayoría de marcas y modelos.


1.- POTENCIA DE LASER
En el oscilograma de la fig.l tenemos que tener entre 1.2vpp y 1.5vpp. Si la potencia está baja, nunca aumenta la potencia del lector, ésta disminuirá su vida drásticamente.







Figura 1

2.- FOCUS ERROR AJUSTE "FE" (focus off-set)
Motorizar la señal de "RE" en el osciloscopio y ajustar en el potenciómetro "FE" hasta conseguir una forma de onda como la de la (fig.l), 1o más enfocada posible y estable. Esto normalmente corresponde con la máxima amplitud.
3.- TRACKING ERROR AJUSTE "TE"
• Con text mode (fig.2)




Figura 2

Si el aparato tiene "modo test", monitorizar en el osciloscopio la señal "TE", poner el osciloscopio en "DE" y ajustar el potenciómetro "TE" hasta conseguir una forma de onda simétrica de arriba y abajo de la linea de "OV".
• Sin text mode (fig.3)





Figura 3

Si el aparato no tiene modo test, poner el osciloscopio en la posición "A.C.", y en el modo "PLAY" aguantarla tecla de de búsqueda presionada RETRIGGER el osciloscopio para una forma de onda simétrica arriba y abajo de la linea de "OV" con el potenciómetro de "TE".
NOTA:
Los modelos domésticos que usan la cabeza lectora KSS240A tienen los ajustes de traking y focus error en la propia óptica. Esos ajustes no deben ser tocados y si hay algún problema con estos ajustes, es mejor reemplazar la cabeza lectora. 

4. - TRAKING GAIN AJUSTE "TG"
Otra vez monitorizar la forma de onda en el punto de prueba "TE" y en el modo "PLAY", ajustar el potenciómetro "TG" para una forma de onda limpia y estable (fig.4).
Si la ganancia es muy baja habrá una baja frecuencia de rizado en la onda (ver fig.5). Esto significa que el aparato será muy sensible a las vibraciones.
Si la ganancia es muy alta, habrá una alta frecuencia de rizado en la forma de onda (fig.6). Esto significa que el aparato será muy sensible a las ralladuras e imperfecciones del disco.
Esto nos lleva a que se puede ajustar la ganancia de acuerdo al tipo de aparato y avería que tengamos.
Ejemplo: Un CD de coche se debe ajustar con una ganancia un poco más alta que un doméstico para compensar las vibraciones del coche.
NOTA:
El ajuste correcto es el de la fig.4. 






Figura 4






Figura 5





Figura 6

5.- FOCUS GAIN AJUSTE "TG"
Para realizar este ajuste, se necesita un buen oído, porque la lente lectora es desviada arriba y abajo por las bobinas de focus que actúan igual que un altavoz y entonces producen un sonido blanco. Si se escucha con cuidado al mismo tiempo que ajusta la ganancia en el potenciómetro "TG", en un punto la frecuencia del sonido cambiará y oirá un pequeño golpe y este es el punto que hay que ajustar.
NOTA:
En las últimas generaciones de CD el focus gain se hace automáticamente, por lo que no existe ajuste. 
6.- VCO
Este ajuste siempre debe ser comprobado y además no siempre es posible en todos los aparatos. Normalmente se ajusta sobre 4.32MHz aunque a veces esto varía según modelos y marcas.

Sin mas, espero sirva de utilidad este pequeño tutorial, y espero poder agregar un video con todo el proceso completo de ajuste. No estaria mal que todos los que realicen procesos de reparación en cd y tengan su sistema de ajuste, nos muestren su arte. 

http://www.vitecom.com/visitantes/publicaciones/ajuste_simple_cd.html

Saludos.


----------



## cqtsdss

Perdona por la segunda parte del asunto, pero te explico. La documentación publicada es muy interesante y compleja a la vez, pero necesito saber algo que no he podido averiguar en muchos de los lugares que he visitado, y de los vistos, me parece que es aquí donde quizá puedan dar respuesta a mi pregunta. Mi trabajo se desarrolla en torno al mundo del audio profesional, pero desgraciadamente hoy en día no podemos renunciar a ningún encargo y sin demasiado ánimo estoy empezando a recibir en el taller equipos de uso doméstico.
El tema de los lectores de CD lo conocía por encima en cuanto a funcionamiento y estructura de bloques, ahora bien, tengo dos preguntas que necesitan respuesta:

1ª.- ¿Cuando se sustituye un lector, (caso práctico y real) como por ejemplo es KSS210A, es preciso realizar algún ajuste?¿si es así, cuáles? (no pretendo tampoco que me lo den todo masticado pero una ayuda siempre viene bien).

2ª.- (con introducción) Sabemos que los modernos aparatos lectores de CD, especialmente los destinados a discotecas, etc; disponen de un sistema anti vibraciones basado, sin entrar en demasiados detalles técnicos, en una gran memoria desde la que se hace la conversión y que se encarga por decirlo de algún modo de ir por delante del lector de modo que este tenga suficiente tiempo para corregir posibles errores de lectura (confío en que entiendan lo superficial de la explicación). Al margen de esto, ¿cómo podemos determinar que un lector de más de diez años, de uso doméstico y no profesional, tiene una avería o no, dado que cualquier pequeño golpe que se produzca en su proximidad hace salta el lector? (ufffff)

Todo esto porque tengo en mi taller un lector TEAC CD-P3100 al que acabo de sustituirle el lector ya antes citado KSS210-A, el anterior apenas podía leer un disco y el propietario me pidió que cambiase esta pieza. El aparato lee bien CDs originales y falla algo con los "ejemm" ya saben, los grabados. Pero noto lo que antes he expuesto, que es muy sensible a las vibraciones que se registran en su proximidad. Por otra parte, como ya dije, el tutorial es muy interesante; pero ¿qué hacemos cuando nos encontramos un aparato (la mayor parte de los casos) del que no disponemos ninguna información técnica?, posiblemente podamos identificar alguna de las señales por las imágenes que se incluyen en el tutorial, pero, ¿dónde las ajustamos?. Qué complicado es todo, a veces......

Gracias por aguantarme a mi y a mi "diarrea" mental


----------



## tiopepe123

Hoy en dia el mayor problema por lo menos en españa es el precio total de la reparacion, casi el mismo valor que un aparato nuevo.

En principio si el pickup esta agotado solo reemplazandolo hay suficiente. No es necesario ningun ajuste.

En diseños mas viejos  de los años 90, si que puede ser necesario, pero normalmente en la placa llevan seragrafiados los puntos de test sobretodo la RF.

Para dar por finalizado una reparacion debes escuchar/mirar  la ultima pista que es la mas externa y problematica debido a que el disco no es perfecto y alatea.
En la ultima pista es donde se demuestra que esta bien ajustado  ya que interviene el enfoque ytodo el servosistema .



Como nos comentas es un kss210 o sea una cadena de bajo coste domestica, es normal que con unos golpes salte.


----------



## Daniel.more

yo normalmente lo primero desmonto la lente y la meto en maquina de ultrasonidos sumergida en alcohol isopropilico,despues la seco con aire puro en espray,la monto y engraso los carriles con grasa de silicona y las recupero en un 60% de las veces....nunca regulo los preset en estos casos en el 40% restante si los toco y cuando van bien (no siempre) le digo al cliente que no esta reparada...solo remediada que empiese a mirar modelos por que en unos meses lo mas probable es que se termine de desgastar el led del laser..( y les cobro solo como si fuera un presupuesto y no por reparacion)


----------



## cqtsdss

Gracias por las respuestas, aunque no lo crean me han ayudado por una lado y abierto los ojos por otro. Yo por mi parte me comprometo a colaborar en este foro con aquellas cuestiones en las que tengo un dominio más amplio.

Una vez más, gracias


----------



## mcrven

Buen aporte tecnicdeso.

Igual te sugiero le comentes a Li-Ion que lo publique en la sección de Tutoriales y Manuales.

Saludos amigo:

mcrven

P.D.: ¿Cómo van los TX?


----------



## electroalientos

buenas buenas...tenia una duda, por ahi tengo un reproductor de discos que no utilizo pero que quiero utilizar el problema es que no es anti-golpes entonces con solo volverlo a ver brinca..jeje... eso se debe a la distancia entre la lente y el disco o al ajuste de la lente?, mientras mas rigida este la lente mejor sera?...


----------



## VIKINGOXXX

hola amigos se puede reemplazar una lectora de un equipo por una que me lea mp3?


----------



## yo_1110

hola, aunque cambies el lector laser del equipo no podes leer mp3, ya que para esto debes agregar una plaqueta electronica que se encarga de "leer" el formato mp3.
Ademas, los lectores laser que reproducen audio son iguales a los que reproducen mp3.
saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Muy interesantes todos los aportes de los participantes.
En principio, hacer patente la opinion sobre el coste de las reparaciones en españa. Los fabricantes, todos, solo pretenden vender aparatos nuevos, sin importarles nada más, cosa lógica ya que sus fabricas no deben parar.

Respecto a la sustitución de ópticas, lo mejor es sustituir opticas y probar. En caso de ser un aparato muy antiguo, ya entramos en el tema RF, que es el que incide el tutorial.

Las ópticas estilo KSS210, 213, Etc, son de bajo coste, en cualquier tienda de electrónica o repuestos andan sobre los 15 euros, pero no siempre logramos recuperar el reproductor.
Si originariamente el Lector no nos lee cd's piratas, es muy probable que sustituyendo óptica tampoco logremos que lo haga. Simplemente ahí inciden varios parámetros. Puedo decir que un dia me funcionó con un lector doméstico genérico con su KSS. Tras la sustitución si lee grabaciones.

De todos modos, me surgió un problema con unas remesas de LECTORES AMERICAN AUDIO, profesionales. Sus maravillosas ópticas SONY no funcionaron ni un mes, y tras su sustitución por unas genéricas, hace 3 años que no han dado problemas.

No hay un patrón para reparación de lectores de cd, cada averia es un mundo.

Respecto a la lectura de MP3, es mucho mas complicado, ya que ahí hay un proceso de lectura-descompresión, y para ello hace falta un pequeño hard y soft.

Bueno gente, seguiremos plasmando experiencias.


----------



## stanby

Hola que tal, he leido el tutorial y esta muy bien. Tengo un casete-cd viejo y despues de limpiar la lente sigue fallando y quisiera graduarlo con el osciloscopio pero no de donde poner las sondas, he leido que en algunos hay un punto que pone rf pero en este no pone nada, si alguien me lo indicara le estaria muy agradecido. Solo tiene un potenciometro al lado del laser.


----------



## galelo

¿Cuando el diodo laser de la cabeza lectora de una unidad de CD no emite luz, a que causas probables se debe este tipo de daño?


----------



## mcrven

¿Cómo sabes que no emite luz? ¿Qué pruebas has hecho y cómo las hiciste?

CUIDADO: Por ningún motivo vayas a pones los ojos en línea con el lector LASER.

Saludos:


----------



## galelo

Gracias por la pronta respuesta y por la observacion con respecto del cuidado que hay que tener con respecto
a la luz emitida por la cabeza lectora. En los equipos en los cuales he tenido que hacerles limpieza a la lente siempre he observado que cuando funcionan bien emiten un rayo de color rojo. Quisiera saber si la ausencia de este es daño del diodo o daño del circuito asociado a la cabeza lectora.


----------



## mcrven

La falta de Luz Laser puede deberse a cualquier cosa entre la fuente de alimentación y el Emisor Laser, incluyendo este último, por supuesto. Generalmente, se cambia el lector completo ya que no es muy fácil de reemplazar y además, es un componente muy delicado. Te adjunto un link con un artículo para que te enteres un poco del asunto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=13294

Saludos:


----------



## galelo

Gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda, me fue muy útil la información del link que enviaste.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola a todos , quería hacer un aporte...

Yo participé hace más de 15 años en un curso de capacitación para técnicos de aquel entonces y el asunto es que el instructor nos recomendaba usar un CD de calibración, que consistía en un disco original con música, lo más lleno de canciones posible (unos 20 a 24 temas) y que le pegáramos una cuña de papel delgado, que tenga unos 3mms de ancho al final del CD y que termine en nada al centro:






Con esto, se pueden calibrar los preset de tracking (pistas y entre pistas) y otro que no recuerdo el nombre y función... Pero no eran más de 3 los preset en total.

Si al oir los últimos temas no se oye un típico chasquido o parpadeo del sonido por la interrupción del los datos... se consideraba un éxito la reparación y/o calibración 

Y ahí estábamos horas en el intento... pero lo que recuerdo que era *la clave en la calibración*, es que *luego de retocar levemente cualquier preset hay que esperar un momento a que la unidad reaccione al ajuste* (unos 30 segundos app.) luego ejecutar otro retoque al mismo sentido si hay logro, o devolverse si empeora...

Yo por aquellos años lo comprobé y no les exagero que esa era la clave... no suele pasar mucho al momento siguiente de retocar... nos decía, que al tratarse de ser una unidad con mucho servo, todo un sistema debe de ponerse al tanto de la nueva situación a la que se expuso al retocar  pruébenlo!


----------



## Naders150

Link  con las imagenes
http://www.vitecom.com/visitantes/publicaciones/ajuste_simple_cd.html


----------

